# Grrrr kitten and wires....



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

My kitten constantly wants to chew wires how can I stop him? I have moved loads out of the way but some can't be moved like my laptop wires. He comes and sits on my lap to chew the laptop wires and thinks its a game grrrrrr:cursing:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You can buy a spray - bitter apple. I don't know how effective it is but worth trying.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Will have to look out for that I have a citronella spray to stop scratching and weeing in wrong places but cant stand the smell anymore lol


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

its called Grannick's Bitter Apple a cheaper option is apple cider vinegar - get some on kitchen roll and wipe on wire.

havent used them myself - dont fancy the smell either, already forgotten a year in how manic teeny ones are!


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

You need to let him know that it is not acceptable behaviour. When he approaches the wires say; " 'name', No!" and then if he proceeds, remove him from the room for a set period of say 30 minutes, closing the door and ignoring his cries. You need to be very strict and consistent about it, a couple of days of this and it'll be sorted I reckon.

Also make sure that you have some teething toys that it is ok for him to bite, and praise him when he does. An A4 sheet of paper folded into a strip and tied into a knot is a good improvised teething toy. I'd recommend a small dog teething ring or a dogs rope toy over the rubbish cat teething things you can get at pet shops, look for something the diameter of your little finger.


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi there, I had this problem with my kitten (Nim).


so i got a tiny spray bottle, that sends out a very fine mist of water. and when she did somthing like chewing the wires, (or curtain climbing) i would give her a quick spray.

She did not like it and would walk away.
now is she is up to no good all i have to do is lift and shake the bottle and she stops.

please note. it is a very fine spray of water before anyone jumps on me and says i should not spray a cat.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

wrap the wires in tin foil

30 mins is a very LONG time out for a wee kitten - I'd just keep gently removing him from your lap until he gets the message. My Minnii still gives a little gnaw on the wires - a 'no' and a moving away always works. No need to be too harsh.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oooh, I never thought of foil. I was going to suggest aquarium tubing--it's more of a pain, though, since you have to cut a slit and fit it over the wires. It worked when I had bunnies and they were notorious wire-chewers who were unphased by Bitter Apple (a product I love, but not every pet sees it as a deterent, the little rascals!).

I also agree that any wrapping/spraying of wires should be accompanied by behavioral training as well. "No" will work once they learn what "no" means. I'm not appalled by the spritz of water in this case, simply because chewing wires can kill them, so they really need to know quickly that they are off limits, even when you aren't at home.


----------



## AnimatedApe (Oct 18, 2010)

dagny0823 said:


> ... simply because chewing wires can kill them, so they really need to know quickly that they are off limits, even when you aren't at home.


My thoughts exactly, there is no room for leniency in my opinion. He is totally dependent on you to show him his boundaries, otherwise he'll keep pushing them and through no fault of his own he may end up getting severely hurt.

I think that if you say 'No' and follow this with being separated from you, he will very quickly understand that 'No' means that he has to stop or be put out. It sounds harsh, but so is an electrified kitten.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

If it is teething though, get a packet of straws from your grocery store. Benji goes through loads of them because he likes to chew on them, as they calm his gums down


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I think alot of it is to get my attention he mainly trys to chew the wires right by me and seems to enjoy the attention of me telling him no etc. When I go out (which isnt often) I am pretty sure he settles down and sleeps along with my dog and older cat as when I come home he is fast asleep in the dog corner!

I think he is teething as he loves to chew on plastic at the moment so I folded up a empty crisp packet and gave it to him... he was patting it around the room and then chewing on it.


----------

